# Windows Update 'Postpone' option greyed out for networked machines



## Kouji (Nov 20, 2014)

Good morning,

When this message comes up on our machines the 'postpone' option is greyed out and forces you to restart the machine within 15 minutes. I've not touched anything on the server yet, so is there any suggestions anyone can give out?

Thanks
Kouji


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It's probably configured via group policy and only the network administrator can change that on the server side.


----------

